
The Next Internet: What's Holding Us Back? - nightpool
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/09/the-next-internet-whats-holdin.php
======
AndrewDucker
I am baffled. He's talking about them trying to settle how companies would
bill each other for email, and the complications of interconnected email as if
it was a complex subject, in 1990. SMTP was first defined in 1982.

The problem they had was that they were trying to charge for each email sent,
and the internet doesn't really support that kind of thing.

The sooner that ISPs realise that they are suppliers of dumb pipes, and charge
accordingly, the faster they'll be making money from what is their real
business.

